# ph14nb042-a payne running amps



## rvaughnp (May 24, 2021)

As the above states my model... is 10.7-11 running amps high?
I was used to a 7 ton 2 stage heat pump on a house twice this size with an electric bill half as much at about the same set points on my Nest stat.
Now i am trying to get used to this is 3.5 ton single stage. My Elect bill last year was around $400 from June-Aug. I also had a high wattage price at the time. Got that dropped by about 30%. Just curious if it is what it is with this 3.5 condenser serving a 1800 sq ft house or is this unit running high on the amp side and I should have something looked at.
Thanks.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a Tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM.


----------

